# -people-



## santino (Jan 11, 2005)

in ink.


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 11, 2005)

8) coolstuff.. i dig the headless dude!


----------



## japmula (Jan 12, 2005)

wow, these are quite strong images. i like them a lot!


----------



## mygrain (Jan 12, 2005)

The third is my fav. Very Picasso!!


----------



## santino (Jan 12, 2005)

yay! 
thanks a lot guys


----------



## Aga (Jan 13, 2005)

As I've already mentioned  I like them a lot. Keep up drawing, you have cool ideas!


----------



## santino (Jan 28, 2005)

yah I know, thanks 

dzieki Aga, bede tak dalej trzymal


----------

